# New certified Tipperary Eventer Pro 3015 vest



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

I am looking for a protective vest. I have been leaning towards the Airowear Outlyne, but the shorter length in the back makes me nervous because I just broke my L2, L3 and L4, so I really need that length (plus, I'm 5'10). The Tipperary seems to give more coverage, but it's not certified.

However, I just saw that in April Tipperary launched the new Eventer Pro 3015, which is ASTM F-1937-04/SEI Certified, although not Beta level 3 (at least not that I can find). Any experiences/opinions?


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has seen the Tipperary...


----------

